# Top 10: Perfect Shorts for You



## daer0n (May 30, 2008)

Pick the Right Style for Your Body

It's time to relax, chill out by the pool, go to barbeques, and retire long pants for cute shorts. Not ready to show off your legs? Don't stress, we've got you covered. We sought help from style expert, Bobbi Schwartz, and uncovered the shorts that will look best for each shape. 





Towering Femmes
For women with mile-long legs, finding the perfect shorts is a lot easier than getting into well-fitting pants sometimes. For starters, hemlines won't be an issue. Long-legged ladies, we recommend shorts that hit right above the knee for the best look. Try Mossimo's Modern Fit Walking Shorts, sold at Target stores nationwide. Not only do they offer enough leg coverage for long legs, they're also a steal at $17.99. 





Slim and Sassy
For slim ladies, finding the perfect pair of shorts is a piece of cake. Don't just go with the simple neutrals and solids. We suggest taking advantage of the great prints designers are offering this season. Why not pair Milly's Zig Zag Print ****ies Shorts ($198 at MillyNY.com) with cute sandals for your next daytime barbeque. You can then dress the look up with a pair of summer's hottest heels for a night on the town. Wear a looser-fitting top for an ultra-classy style.





Pretty Petites
Clothing can become problematic when your height is below the average. You usually have to hem your jeans and trousers. But when it comes to shorts, goâ€”wellâ€”short! The length, along with the vertical lines on Marc Ecko's Daily Grind short ($44 at Macy's stores nationwide) will have an elongating effect for ladies who want to appear taller. A fashionable bonus: The cute bow details on this pair makes them great for a night out. Wear them with wedges for even more height. 





Voluptuous Vixens
Bermuda shorts are a great option for full-figured women, offering a flattering fit with the perfect amount of coverage. Old Navy makes a great pair of Bermuda shorts ($19.50) that are great dressed down for a casual look during the day or up with a sexy babydoll top for night. Choose from a variety of colors like Safari Olive or Coffee Grounds for your styling convenience. 






Denim for Everyone
What shorts collection would be complete without a fabulous pair of denim? Jeans are a staple in any wardrobe and summertime is no exception. Denim shorts make for great beach attire, especially paired with a white gauzy tunic, or cute T-shirt for daytime. A favorite among celebrities is the Anlo's Bermuda Shorts.





Boyish Figure
If you have a straight shape, consider a pair of shorts with some detailing. For example, pleats are a great way to add instant contour to your figure. A high-waist pair of shorts is another clever way to give the illusion of a curvaceous body without really having it. Combining minor elements will have a major impact in creating a look that will flatter the slender "boy"-shaped female. Pair pleated, high-waisted shorts, for instance, with a pretty shirt tucked in and a sexy pair of heels. 






Tummy Disguisers
Looking to disguise your tummy? Geren Ford recently came out with a pair of shorts that can do just that. Their Rivet Shorts ($175 at GerenFord.com) are not only forgiving, they are super cute, too. These comfy and stylish shorts could easily be transitioned from day to night. Even better, come in a variety of colors, such as blue, white and black. 






Scared of Short-Shorts?
Reluctant to wear shorts because you're convinced none will look great on you? Give the capri pant a shot. Capris allow a slightly more relaxed approach to the warm-weather wardrobe. You won't bare all with these shorts-meets-pants style. They're also extremely versatile, and could easily be dressed up for a hot nighttime look or paired with a cute top for a casual daytime affair. 





In-Betweeners
A pair of shorts that hit mid-thigh are a great way to transition from the comfort of the Bermudas (which lay right above the knee) to the shorter length of a pair of short-shorts. Choose a pair that aren't too tight around the leg for a seamless look. Try these Esprit shorts ($59.50 at EspritShop.com), for instance. They'll look fantastic with a simple top tucked in and an adorable pair of wedges. 





Anti-Shorts
For those of you who are "anti" shorts, we didn't forget about you! Dresses are a great alternative for summer comfort. The breezy feel that comes along with the relaxed fit of a day dress makes this a terrific option for those lazy days of summer. Opt for a one-piece with a pretty color and light fabric. And the best part is, this season, any style works. From floor-length to mini, choose the one that fits you best! 

Source


----------



## Adrienne (May 30, 2008)

I love the first and second to last outfits! Those types of shorts are to cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! Since I've gained weight (and I now actually have hips *gasp*) I just don't know what to do as far as shorts! And none of my old shorts fit anymore!

I'm thinking about stopping by Old Navy to see if I can find anything that works for me.


----------



## Ashley (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I like the petite shorts, but I don't like the bows.

I think the tummy disguiser pants look funny, and I think they'll look awful unless you happen to be quite slim but with a bit of a tummy.


----------



## pinksugar (May 30, 2008)

I like the inbetweens and denim for everyone examples best. I suppose I should go for the voluptuous vixens ones but they're AWFUL. LOL.

thanks for posting, some of those shorts were so cute!


----------



## katana (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the post DearOn. I always have trouble finding shorts that are flattering and fit, Usually I just give up and go for a summery flowing skirt!

The Capri pants are cute though.....are they still in style? I don't think I see many girls wearing them. They all wear short shorts around here.


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

i agree the voluptous vixens ones are awful LOL

and notice how the ones that the model for the "tummy disguisers" one her stomach is FLAT lmao! what does she have to hide?


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 31, 2008)

I love shorts. The ones for petites and everyonare cute and same with the in-betweeners shorts.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 31, 2008)

Hmmm...I'll be sticking to capri's for a while! LOL!





Thanks for the post, wish I could wear more of them. *sigh*

Soon, Soon!!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and notice how the ones that the model for the "tummy disguisers" one her stomach is FLAT lmao! what does she have to hide?



She's actually a size 16 with a bulgy belly. They're just really amazing shorts! lol! j/k.


----------



## daer0n (May 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She's actually a size 16 with a bulgy belly. They're just really amazing shorts! lol! j/k. hahahaha!


----------



## CandyApple (May 31, 2008)

I have so many denim short shorts.


----------

